# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) > Мультимедиа >  windows media player

## invisible

Я обновил windows media player до последней версии и теперь при нажатии на ссылку песни или видео в инете, он( windows media) сразу начинает воспроизводить. Как это убрать? Допустим если мне нужно просто скачать музыку или видео..

----------


## CyberShadow

Просто нажимай на ссылку правой кнопкой мышки и выбирай пункт меню "Сохранить ссылку как..." (или что-то в этом роде).

----------


## MisterZed

http://depositfiles.com/files/qeucdhvnc

Язык: Русский

Проигрыватель Windows Media 11 предлагает новые возможности 
хранения и использования всего набора цифрового мультимедиа.
Он значительно упрощает доступ ко всем музыкальным и видеозаписям,
изображениям и записанным телепередачам, хранящимся на компьютере. 
Проигрывайте с его помощью записи, просматривайте изображения, 
организуйте свои коллекции и синхронизируйте проигрыватель с переносным устройством, 
чтобы наслаждаться музыкой в пути, или используйте совместно на различных устройствах в доме.

Проигрыватель Windows Media 11 предназначен для работы со всеми версиями
Windows XP с пакетом обновления 2 (SP2), включая Windows XP Home Edition N и Windows XP Professional N.

Поддерживаемые операционные системы: 
Windows XP Home Edition N; Windows XP Media Center Edition; 
Windows XP Professional N; Windows XP Service Pack 2; 
Windows XP Tablet PC Edition

----------


## Gdan

Помогите, пожалуйста! Я зачем-то повелась на обновление ХP и у меня теперь, когда я хочу прослушать музыку, плеер собирается устанавливаться 9 версии. Не знаю, какая у меня была до этого, но, наверное, 8 версия. Я не хочу 9. Подскажите, как можно вернуть то, что у меня было? Пожалуйста!

_Добавлено через 1 час 56 минут 17 секунд_
всё. спасибо! разобралась!)

----------


## volk22008

Windows Media Player 12 Rus - новая версия популярного проигрывателя. Проверенная русская (не испанская!) версия Windows Media Player 12 с отключенной активацией. Windows Media Player 12 - Универсальный проигрыватель предназначен для управления и просмотра вашей музыки, видео, изображений и телевидения. 
Все на русском языке, включая русское меню.
Windows Media Player 12 для Windows XP открывает огромные новые способы хранения и наслаждаться всей музыкой, видео, картинками и отчет о телевидении. Сыграйте в нее, просматривать ее, и синхронизировать его на портативные устройства для пользования на ходу или даже поделиться с устройства вокруг вашего homeall из одного места. Простота В Дизайн-Принесите всему новому взглянуть на свои цифровые entertainment.More из музыки You Love-Вдох новую жизнь в цифровой музыки experience.All Ваши развлечения в одном место-магазин и пользоваться всеми своими музыку, видео, фотографии, и отчет TV.Enjoy Везде-Оставайтесь на связи с музыкой, видео и фотографий независимо от того. 
Windows Media Player 12 для Windows XP открывает огромные новые способы хранения и наслаждаться всей музыкой, видео, картинками и отчет о телевидении. Сыграйте в нее, просматривать ее, и синхронизировать его на портативные устройства для пользования на ходу или даже поделиться с устройства вокруг вашего дома-все из одного места.


Язык: Русский
Операционная система: XP, Vista
Размер: 30.67 mb
Активация: Не требуется
Скачать можно по этим сылкам.

http://depositfiles.com/files/zrisjb7uv

http://letitbit.net/download/5229.59...C.exe.bz2.html


http://hotfile.com/dl/7667853/6abe45...C.exe.bz2.html

----------


## FLASHER96

он испанский
:(:(

----------

